# Done in by my breath (I think!)



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I hunted Sat morning and had a doe closing the distance. I was in my ground blind and wanted her as close as possible. She walked straight on until about 7 yards, I was breathing pretty swiftly anxiously waiting for her to turn. Well, she got to 7 yards, started to turn then stopped like she walked into a brick wall. She raised her nose in the air, turned and walked away briskly with her fawn. She gave me one more shot at about 35 yards but I don't trust the shoot thru mesh from that distance. I used wash, scent wafers, and scent killer for my clothes and body but forgot to bring any gum on the way in. Lesson learned.

Lg_mouth


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like a Mentos commercial! Sorry about your luck.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...my breathing, but I am usually unsuccessful at it. Even though I have taken quite a few deer over the last few years I still get all tore up when a deer, doesn't matter buck or doe, comes walking in. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

isnt that one of the best feelings in the world though without it hunting wouldnt be the same. You will get her next time least you are seeing deer that makes it that much better


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I learned more through my mistakes in hunting than any success... of course I've had far more mistakes to learn from.... My biggest deer to date about 7 years ago was a 16+ with stickers all over, easily in the 170-180range. Wind and everything was perfect but he heard my arrow draw across the rest. Bolted then tried to find out what the made sound...he never figured me out but I never saw him again...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

you might want to check your ground blind. i don't know what kind you have but it might have been holding odors also.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've had a deer bust me in my tree stand just from the steam from my breath. I am the same as you, I start breathing heavy when a deer is close. On this particular occasion, the steam was bellowing out of my mouth. The Doe looked up and saw the steam and just stared. She then turned around and went back the direction she came from. I learned to try and control my breathing more over the years, but it has been difficult.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

scentblocker face mask - your exhaling into charcoal - stops the scent and the steam - throw it in the dryer to reactivate on occasion


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Brush your teeth with a baking soda/ peroxide mix or eat an apple.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. 

The blind shouldn't hold any odors, it has been out for well over a month. I will spray it down just to make sure.

I swished with peroxide before I left, but I believe that had worn off by the time she came in.

I will look into the Scentblocker mask. Sounds like it may fit the bill best.

Good luck to all this weekend. Looks like we are going to get a great break in the weather.

Lg_mouth


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

wouldn't a stand be beneficial in terms of scent than ground blinds? I mean, I am just thinking logically, the higher you are, the least chance they smell you or see breathe?? (but then again, fishstix said he was in a stand) 

I hate all this scent stuff, been driving me crazy trying to achieve 0 smell as close to possible.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have looked and looked for a suitable tree in the area and I can't come up with one. They are either too close to the travel or too far. The closest is 30 yards and that would only allow me one shot. I found a sweet spot for a blind, so went with that option.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have hunted in area's like that. Sometimes you have to hunt from the ground to maximize your opportunity to be successful.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I almost always have a dip in when I'm hunting...I'm betting it wasn't your breath. Could be deer like the smell of mint though, it dosen't seem to bother them.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I think that the sent suits are a scam. I'm sure they help a little but from there after, no good. My reason for this and I am not joking or being sarcastic but If I FART I smell it and it's not any less smelly than if I was in my boxers. I have shot a lot of deer and some big ones. I have 23 years of experience hunting. Not tooting my horn but I'm not some Joe smo that know nothing. I'm a believer in putting leaves and dirt dry in a bag or 25 gal rubber made box. Earth scents and natural scents. As for breath, I have spit on decent bucks with skoal mint. but what I have seen is that fruit gum watermelon strawberry stuff like that seems to make them curious. It could be that when I've had gum were good evenings or mornings. I'v been kind of testing it for the last 2 or 3 years. But its hard to Realy know.

BIG BUCK NO WAMYS


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am usually chewing some sort of mint gum while hunting, but didn't take any Saturday. Kinda makes me curious if things would have ended up different if I would have been chewing it. Guess I will find out this Saturday.

Lg_mouth


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Apple flavored Skoal long cut.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I had a great bowhunting weekend. Saw lots of deer and was able to score on a button buck at 5 yards last night. Heart shot and piled up about 60 yards. I was chewing mint gum and he didn't know I was there.

Lg_mouth


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats. Were you on the ground?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your success. I was able to harvest a Doe yesterday morning. They got all the corn down around our property and there were deer everywhere in the woods this weekend. Hopefully, I'll see the big dawg this weekend.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, I was in the ground blind. Now waiting for some more broadheads before I can go out again.

Lg_mouth


----------

